# Just took the Flora Heart Age calculator and..



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

now I'm crapping myself......I'm 48 but according to that - my heart age is 68! I need to make some changes!

https://www.heartagecalculator.com/HeartHealth/HeartAgeCalculator.aspx


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

not too good sir,i am 32 and done the test and its saying 31 :doublesho


----------



## Bazza155 (Aug 30, 2007)

I'm 51 and so is my heart....which is OK.


----------



## alan burnett (Aug 21, 2007)

i am 25 and it made me 34


----------



## brian245 (Nov 20, 2007)

I wouldn't worry, it is based on such gereralities that it is a load of rubbish
According to it and any online BMI test I have done , I am overweight, yet I get a lot of excecise and others consider me slim, so go figure, muscle is much heavier than fat and a simple height/weight calculation is never going to know the difference


----------



## blueclouduk (Jan 12, 2008)

40 goes to 60.

Yup I know I'm too short for my weight but anyone that has experience of ME/CFS will know, it's not that easy to adopt a healthy lifestyle when your body just says "No".


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm 29 (30 in 4 weeks) and my heart age is 37 :doublsho

Not a great deal over but still more than it shoul;d be.

Must stop smoking


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Showshine said:


> I'm 29 (30 in 4 weeks) and my heart age is 37 :doublsho
> 
> Not a great deal over but still more than it shoul;d be.
> 
> Must stop smoking


Mine is exactly the same for the same reasons (smoking).

Doesn't take into account the exercise i do which is good for my heart though does it.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Heart and real age are 22.


----------



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

I'm 28 and my heart age is 30. It says that because I'm over weight according to my BMI, but thats due to being bulkier because of gym training. So unfortunately I don't think I'm going to get an accurate answer.


----------



## eddymx3 (Jul 23, 2008)

age 42 heart age 55... doesn't help I live three doors down from a Chinese takeaway and opposite a KFC


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

heart age 25, i'm 24

right! off to mcdonalds!


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

I'm 26 and my heart age is 31


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2009)

43yo heart in a 41yo body - not bad, but could be better.


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

21, heart age 24, not worried though


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Not working for me. Put in my age then it says that the age field isnt completed......


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Im 35 and says my heart age is 38 which is not to bad seeing as how unfit i am.


----------

